# Cute gag gift



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

For those when asked, "What would you like for your birthday?" or any occasion, that answer, "Oh Nothing!".

A jar of "Nothing"..............................  
http://www.craftbits.com/viewProject.do?projectID=1087 

Good way to recycle old jars headed for the trash.



.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

That is cute.


----------

